
Apple only expects your iPhone to last three years - antr
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/15/apple-iphone-last-three-years-mac-computer-four
======
janesvilleseo
Apple only expects you to _keep_ your iPhone for three years.

------
zepto
The guardian loses my trust when it uses clickbait headlines like this that
are not supported by the facts in their own article.

------
b34r
Three years seems generous. Most people I know with iPhones have to warranty
replace them roughly every 18 months.

~~~
zepto
This is pretty hard to believe - I see hundreds of people who still have 5 or
5s models and the usage statistics back this up.

